# Borkum



## Brätze (14. September 2003)

Hallo Leutz! 

Ende des Monats fahre ich für 1 Woche nach Borkum. Möchte auf jeden Fall mal meine Rute mitnehmen. Da ich absolut null Erfahrung mit dem Angeln am Meer habe, habe ich folgende Frage: Kann ich mich da einfach auf so eine Buhne stellen und meine Rute auswerfen? Brauche ich dafür irgendeinen schriftlichen Kram wie Wochenkarte, Genehmigung oder ähnliches?? 
Wäre sehr nett, wenn Ihr mir helfen würdet!!
Viele Grüße 
Brätze 
#h


----------



## Guen (14. September 2003)

Hallo Brätze ,wenn für die Buhne ,Kaimauer oder sonstiges kein generelles Betretungsverbot besteht ,darfst Du ohne Erlaubnisschein fischen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## MichaelB (14. September 2003)

Moin,

@Brätze: welcome on board :m 

Erkundige Dich mal telefonisch vor Ort, ich meine aber der Jahresfischereischein muß auch dort vorhanden sein um in der Nordsee zu angeln...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (14. September 2003)

Hi,

klar, der Fischereischein ist ein MUSS, ansonsten ist die Nordsee ein "freies Gewässer" und bedarf keiner weiteren Erlaubniskarten. Sodann: 
PETRI HEIL,
Gruß,
theactor (der natürlich ebenfalls ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN ON BOARD hinzufügt  #h )


----------



## Guen (15. September 2003)

Ihr benötigt KEINEN Jahresfischereischein !

Gruss Guen


----------



## theactor (15. September 2003)

HI,

Nein? Ist das auf Borkum dann eine Besonderheit? Soweit ich weiss, ist die einzige Möglichkeit an der Nordsee ohne Jahresfischereischein zu fischen in Schleswig Holstein möglich (und dann auf 14 Tage beschränkt und dann auch nur, wenn man *nicht* aus Schleswig Holstein kommt) ?!

Gruß,
theactor 
#h


----------



## Franky (15. September 2003)

Moin  
Günni wird das schon wissen...  Er braucht ja "nur mal eben rüberschwimmen"... 

Setz Dich zur Not, und für Infos von vor Ort mal mit den Jungs hier:
http://www.borkum.de/homepage/sfv/default.htm
in Verbindung. 

Ich war selber auch schon mehrfach auf Borkum (über Sylvester) - allerdings immer ohne Gerätschaft. Ab und an standen einige auf den Buhnen von der Promenade aus "draussen" - aber ob die was gefangen haben, konnte ich nicht sehen...


----------



## Laky (15. September 2003)

Hallo
In Niedersachsen wird grundsätzlich *kein* Jahresfischereischein benötigt, auch nicht auf den Inseln!!! Das hat die Landesregierung noch nicht gepeilt, das man damit Kohle machen kann:q . Wer aber als Niedersachse in einen anderen Bundesland angeln will, muß sich natürlich einen zulegen, ich habe dafür mal 50 DM bezahlt, der ist dann aber auf Lebenszeit gültig:q .

MFG
Laky


----------



## theactor (15. September 2003)

Hi,

das ist ja funky... das wusste ich nicht!!
Okay: dann ran ans Wasser: so oder so!!

Petri Heil wünscht
theactor #h


----------



## Guen (16. September 2003)

Sach ich doch :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## MichaelB (16. September 2003)

Moin,

da sieht man´s mal wieder: all pigs are equal  

Ich gönne es ja den Niedersachsen bzw den Nordsee-Anglern in dem Teil unseres Landes, aber irgendwie will ich es nicht schnallen, warum man ein paar Kilometer weiter den Jahresfischereischein, für den mittlerweile sogar eine Prüfung abzulegen ist, braucht, während man woanders einfach so ans Wasser darf um seinen Wurm zu tunken... ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (16. September 2003)

Hi,

in einem Land, in dem man soagr anfing, in den jeweiligen Bundesländern unterschiedliche Rechtschreibung zu lehren wundert mich gar nüscht mehr :q 

Ich find's cool: endlich mal ein unverkrampfter Umgang mit den Dingen ... 

Greetz,
theactor #h


----------



## Franky (16. September 2003)

@ Comrade Micha:
...but some animals are more equal than others... :q

Auf der Insel dort herrschen eh einige tolle Bräuche (Klaasum heisst der eine glaube ich) - naja, alte Walfängertradition halt.


----------



## Laky (16. September 2003)

Hallo
Gaaaaanz so unverkrampft ist die Sache in Niedersachsen aber dann doch nicht:b . Wer den Jahresfischereischein (für andere Bundesländer) haben will benötigt entweder ein Patent als Küstenfischer oder die abgelegte Fischereiprüfung, die ist in den Angelvereinen aber eh Pflicht. Da die meisten Gewässer in den Händen von Angelvereinen sind kommt man also um die Prüfung kaum herum.
An den meisten Seen und Teichen die nicht von Angelvereinen bewirtschaftet werden  bekomme ich aber problemlos eine Tages bis Jahreskarte (Forellenpuff, Campingplatz-See u.a.). Allerdings greift hier das Tierschutzgesetz §4: Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat. Ich habe aber noch nie gesehen, daß das jemand kontrolliert;+ .

MFG
Laky


----------



## Brätze (16. September 2003)

Hi Leutz! #h 
Erst einmal Danke für die nette Begrüßung hier im Forum! 
Hab schon einige Male rein geschaut; und nu möchte ich natürlich mit machen. :q 
Und zweitens Danke für Eure Antworten und Informationen! :z  Werde auf jeden Fall mein Angelzeugs mitnehmen. Kann ja zur not da bei der Touristik oder sonstwo sicherheitshalber noch nachfragen.
Bis bald.
Brätze :s    :m


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. September 2003)

Hallo!

Bin zwar schon seit über einem Jahr hier angemeldet, war aber sonst eher bei angeln.de aktiv!

Zu Borkum: Auf der Insel befindet sich sogar ein Süßwassersee!
Da kann man gute Karpfen, Zander, Aale, Hechte usw. fangen!
Karten dafür wird es wohl vor Ort geben!

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Guen (17. September 2003)

Hallo Ingo ,Du warst auf dem Norder Tief ?Ich habe übrigens das Bootproblem für das Norder Tief im Innenstadtbereich gelöst :m !Wir können loslegen  !

Gruss Guen


----------

